# Light flip lock seatpost clamp?



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Who makes some of the lightest flip lock seatpost clamps? Salsa? Rictchy?

Thanks!


----------



## thebender (Mar 20, 2009)

KCNC has one thats 23g (claimed) for a 31.8mm. They are quite cheap on eBay right now.


----------

